# Lichthöfe beim Monitor



## Voron (31. Januar 2012)

*Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Hi Leute habe mir gestern bei MM nen Monitor gekauft und zwar den LG IPS2245V..
Nun habe ich festgestellt (im dunklen Zimmer bei einem schwarzen Hintergrund), dass dieser wohl die so genannten Lichthöfe hat siehe Bilder:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting 

das zweite bild ist mit meinem Handy aufgenommen hoffe man kann noch bissel was erkennen

also was auffällt sind die hellen Flecken links (oben und an der Seite ) und der untere Fleck 

ich hoffe ihr könnt diese Bilder ansehen

Ist das normal oder soll ich mal zu MM fahren ??

Danke im Voraus

MfG Voron


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Hi Voron,

Das ist durchaus normal bei Monitoren mit TN-Panel, die Beleuchtung wird durch Kathoden hergestellt, die an den Rändern des Panels angebracht sind und keine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung erlauben.
Du wirst das aber in der Praxis kaum bemerken, außer halt bei einem schwarzem Bild.

Mfg STALKER


----------



## Voron (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Es ist kein TN sondern ein S-IPS-Panel ..aber ich war nur im ersten Moment etwas erschrocken..aber am Tag bemerkt man das nicht und Nachts bzw. im Dunklen naja...aber eine Frage kann es sein das es schlimmer wird, so dass irgendwann der ganze Bildschirm davon "befallen" wird??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Ja kann sein das es schlimmer wird, muss aber nicht! Das liegt an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, ein Full LED Monitor hat das fast gar nicht aber eine IPS Panel mit Full LED Beleuchtung ist auch dem entsprechend teuer!


----------



## Iceananas (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Lichthöfe sind auch bei IPS völlig normal, hängt wie gesagt mit der Beleuchtung zusammen, da ist es egal ob TN oder IPS. Du kannst in dem Falle versuchen deins umzutauschen, solche Produkte unterliegen ja einer gewissen Toleranz was die Produktionsgüte betrifft. Du könntest also ein besseres Austauschgerät erhalten, aber genauso gut ein noch schlechteres. Die Lichthöfe bei dir sind aber echt krass, ich würde ein Umtausch anstreben.

Dass Lichthöfe deutlich größer werden ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Das sieht aber noch normal aus ( untere Bild ) das ist wirklich harmlos Ich hatte zuletzt mehrere Monitore von einem anderen Hersteller hier da war es deutlichst stärker ausgeprägt. Die andere Sache ist die ungleichmäßige Helligkeitsverteilung. Das einfachste wäre den nächsten Monitor direkt im Laden anzusehen, mein Dealer macht es anstandslos mit


----------



## Voron (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Jao ich denk mal ich werd mal da vorbei schauen und mit den Verkäufer schnacken...hoffe man kann dort irgendwie testen (abgedunkelt), ob auch bei nem neuen Monitor das so verteilt ist....

Wie ist das den so der Monitor ist ja von MM, wenn ich ihn umtauschen möchte geht das dann Monitor gegen Monitor oder schicken die den Monitor ein und ich muss dann warten was LG dann sagt oder wie läuft das ab...sonst bestell ich ja online und da ist das ja kein Ding wegen 14 Tage-Rückgaberecht??


----------



## Iceananas (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Ich glaube das kommt auf die Kulanz an. Du kannst darauf bestehen sofort ein neues aufmachen zu lassen und vor Ort zu überprüfen, ob die Lichthöfe auch so schlimm sind. Wenn es gut ist, dann nimm den halt mit. Bei uns machen sie das meistens.
Das ist ja kein Garantiefall, was soll LG denn machen? Die können die Lichthöfe ja nicht korrigieren.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lichthöfe beim Monitor*

Diese Lichthöfe sind normal, daher auch kein Grund zum Austausch. Wenn du den Monitor über MM zurückgibtst, dann wird der Monitor wahrscheinlich zum Hersteller, in dem Fall LG, geschickt. Du wist dann aber keinen neuen Monitor bekommen, da dein jetztiger keinen Mangel hat.

Nur beim Onlinekauf hast du nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz ein 14-tägiges Zurückgaberecht.


----------

